# central air outside fan quits



## ronaldwadewright (Jun 19, 2011)

i have an air conditioner that works as it is supposed to, except that the outside fan motor stops after the air has been on 4-5 minutes. after turning it off and waiting a couple of hours, it will again run for a few minutes, then stop. while the fan is running, so is the compressor and the inside fan. when the outside fan stops, the compressor keeps running, but the air starts coming out in ambient temperature. could this be a bad fan motor, or something in that circuit?


----------



## hvactechfw (Jun 19, 2011)

probably a bad motor.... replace the capacitor when replacing the motor


----------

